# 510                                                      Turnips at 510 bells [CLOSED FOR DINNER]



## HopeForHyrule

No entry fee, and will PM everyone with a dodo code to help control traffic.

Tips are always appreciated, though! Accepting bells, any pink furniture items, spare cherry blossom recipes, or acorns/pinecones.


----------



## prissy.orc.wife

Me please!!


----------



## Equity

Hello! I would love to drop by!


----------



## Foreverfox

id love to stop by!


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Me please!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2020



ATheBuoy42 said:


> Me please!


Also I have a lot so let me know if multiple trips are okay...


----------



## blupigan

How late will you be open? I have to go fix a pipe in someones house but I'll be back shortly, I have 4 mil worth of nips to sell! 10% commish cool? (edit 4 mil when I bought them so 10 trips worth? Something around 2.x mil commish?


----------



## HopeForHyrule

blupigan said:


> How late will you be open? I have to go fix a pipe in someones house but I'll be back shortly, I have 4 mil worth of nips to sell! 10% commish cool? (edit 4 mil when I bought them so 10 trips worth? Something around 2.x mil commish?


I'll be closing for a bit, but I'll be reopen in about...90 minutes or so?

And yeah, multiple trips are fine...for anyone that asked!


----------



## blupigan

HopeForHyrule said:


> I'll be closing for a bit, but I'll be reopen in about...90 minutes or so?
> 
> And yeah, multiple trips are fine...for anyone that asked!


Ill be back around then, lmk, thanks a lot!


----------



## Bekaa

Can I join the queue? Thank you.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Kay, I'm gonna close the thread for a little bit, but I'll be back by 4:30ish EST.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Hi there! How long are you planning on opening this up for after 4:30 PM EST? Just wondering since I won't be able to come until after 5:30 PM or so anyways. I would be making 2 trips, by the way. Please and thank you!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Hi there! How long are you planning on opening this up for after 4:30 PM EST? Just wondering since I won't be able to come until after 5:30 PM or so anyways. I would be making 2 trips, by the way. Please and thank you!


Hard to say for sure, but I'd say until my shop closes...unless TTing back a few hours won't hurt my sell price...then possibly longer.


----------



## Serabee

EDIT: Nevermind, I found another island to sell on


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

HopeForHyrule said:


> Hard to say for sure, but I'd say until my shop closes...unless TTing back a few hours won't hurt my sell price...then possibly longer.


Okie, I'm in the same timezone as you are. I'll post back here when I'm ready to come over then. Thanks so much!


----------



## ReeBear

Hello, would love to come over when you're open again


----------



## Aubrey895

I’d love to come when you’re open again


----------



## Smsimo

HopeForHyrule said:


> No entry fee, and will PM everyone with a dodo code to help control traffic.
> 
> Tips are always appreciated, though! Accepting bells, any pink furniture items, spare cherry blossom recipes, or acorns/pinecones.


Me please I would like to come


----------



## Agent99

HopeForHyrule said:


> No entry fee, and will PM everyone with a dodo code to help control traffic.
> 
> Tips are always appreciated, though! Accepting bells, any pink furniture items, spare cherry blossom recipes, or acorns/pinecones.



I'd love to visit when you return. I will happily tip in acorns and pinecones


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Open again! Will get to everyone as soon as possible.


----------



## Debeers

Can I come? I have two accounts, 1 trip each. And need a third trip for pink furniture delivery. Do you want pink candy machine, cute sofa, stadiometers, and cat grass?


----------



## chibibunnyx

I'd like to sell mines if this is still going please c:


----------



## Bubby1314

I would like to come and sell my turnips. Is that alright?


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Working through my queue...won't stop until I get to everyone, don't worry!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Hello again! Please put me in your queue. I'll be making two trips, if that's alright with you. :3


----------



## AA80

Are you still open? I just have 1 load worth to sell!


----------



## Muddy

I’d like to come please. Kitty of Kittybeach


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Kay, I'm gonna hop off once the last of my current queue finishes up...planning to back on around 6:30-7ish EST to finish off the evening!


----------



## LegaZy

Hello. may my wife and I come and sell our turnips?


----------



## Cpdlp92

Can I come over?


----------



## Bob Zombie

I'd love to come over when you reopen!


----------



## xBlackRosex

Can i come when you reopen?


----------



## BurgrBalls

My turnips long for your island


----------

